# John Deere 850 smoking hot alternator



## Dobie12 (Oct 9, 2013)

Anyone out there ran across an alternator that gets so hot that it smokes? As soon as I take the positive cable off it stops. Tractor starts fine. I have only had it a couple weeks and finally got it started. Thanks


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Sounds like something is grounded out to me. Have you checked to see how much draw is on it?


----------



## Dobie12 (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi,
no i haven't. its Raining cats and dogs. i followed the connections and didn't find anything. I sent a few emails out yesterday trying to get a wiring diagram.


----------



## emon1 (Mar 18, 2014)

when raining cats and dogs !! thats time i love smoking much !!


----------



## 82corvette (Jul 8, 2011)

I would unhook the battery till you figure it out!


----------



## Dobie12 (Oct 9, 2013)

*update over due*

I figured it out a while back. After replacing everything but the alternator in the electrical system and still having the problems, i broke down and bought a new alternator. Like magic it doesn't get hot and smoke anymore. Something must have gone screwy in the old one.


----------

